# Black Screen w/ Blinking Cursor, No Bios.



## Jssie (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm using a SONY VAIO laptop. When I turn on my laptop, the VAIO logo shows, then it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner. When I rapidly press any of my F# keys at the VAIO logo, the screen goes black. If I pause the screen on the VAIO logo and then press any of my F# keys, the screen goes black with the cursor. For this reason I cannot access Bios.

My computer has a WEB key that allows me to access the internet without starting up Windows if I press it when the computer is off. I'm able to access the internet fine, but can't use any other part of my computer.

What should I do, and is there any solution that doesn't involve me losing my files?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What model # Vaio do you have? 
AT the Logo screen you can press *TAB* key to get the Post screen or Try pressing the* ESC* key or the *DEL* key to enter the Bios. 
If you have a Windows 7 disc, put that in and boot off of the disc and choose Fix Your Computer. If this fails, then get to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) and choose *Command Prompt* here type *chkdsk/R *and press enter. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any file errors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Jssie (Jan 27, 2012)

My model is PCG-61A11L.
TAB, ESC, and DEL all just take me to the black screen with blinking cursor. 
I don't have the Windows 7 disc.

I can download things to a USB drive, but I can't run anything download.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand of drive is in it


----------



## xNaomii.Nobodyx (Feb 4, 2012)

Haii Soo I had this problem for 4 months and i couldn't figure out like wth was up with it. then i noticed the only light that wasnt blinking on my laptop was the one that shows three disks overlaying each other . so i shut my computer down closed it and flipped it over to the bottom where i found something with the same icon i opened it and was like uhh what the hell i dont want to break anything but i noticed it wasnt pushed in properly it had gotten loose. so slid the box shaped thing back into the prongs where it fit , i later looked it up its a Serial ATA, 
"Serial ATA (SATA or Serial Advanced Technology Attachment) is a computer bus interface for connecting host bus adapters to mass storage devices such as hard disk drives and optical drives. Serial ATA was designed to replace the older parallel ATA (PATA) standard (often called by the old name IDE), offering several advantages over the older interface: reduced cable size and cost (7 conductors instead of 40), native hot swapping, faster data transfer through higher signalling rates, and more efficient transfer through an (optional) I/O queuing protocol."


But after getting it back into the slot . i screwed the back to the panel it was in back on and turned my laptop back on No Problems, until the next time it got loose i got to where i kept a screw driver by me bed but now i have an eraser pinned at the bottom to hold it to the prongs. Try this and let me know if it works , but be careful
Best Of Luck.
-Naomii.



Now that im reading more im not sure its even realevant ^.^ but never hurts to try


----------



## Jssie (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for the help. I ended up borrowing a Windows 7 Ultimate disc and I reinstalled it. I can't use the files I had anymore, but my computer is usable.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check to see if you have a file called windows old


----------

